# First Router Purchase Thoughts



## carolinad (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello, I am ready to buy my 1st router. I am looking at the Milwaukee 5615-24 kit. I have an older Craftsman router table I plan to mount it under.

I do not plan on doing large projects due to health reasons so I will not need a beast. This unit does not have VS and I don't know if I'll regret that later.

Your thoughts please.

Thanks!


----------



## carolinad (Apr 14, 2012)

Never mind. I have purchased a router.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

What did you end up buying Darryl?


----------



## carolinad (Apr 14, 2012)

Hello Mike. I wound up getting a Craftsman 2 1/4 HP combo. I know it's not best thing going, but it was on sale and I thought it would give me a feel for the different features available at a price I could afford. I am also hoping it will mount to the Craftsman table I have without much trouble.

This is all very new to me. I don't see me wearing out even a cheap router anytime soon.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Don't confuse inexpensive with cheap Darryl. The Craftsman combo kits are great value for your money. Most of the Craftsman tables are difficult to work with; I think the 26608 table is the best of all of them. It is a Bosch RA1171 with Craftsman markings.


----------



## wbh1963 (Oct 11, 2011)

Its very similar to the Craftsman table I picked up but has sturdier legs and a better fence (mine doesn't have T-Tracks for feather boards).

It looks like a great table to get up and going fast with to me!


----------



## carolinad (Apr 14, 2012)

Change of plans. When I unpacked the router, it had obliviously been a return and repacked loosely. When I went to take the sub-base off the screws stripped.

Going to return it to sears so I'm back to square one.


----------



## carolinad (Apr 14, 2012)

Mike, my table is 20 + years old. I was hoping to mount a router to it without drilling holes.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Darryl

That's great I know you will enjoy it but you will need to drill new holes to mount it, by the way I have 9 of the combo kits you could say I like them.  easy job to drill the holes out just use your base plate, once you remove it from the router base , for a template to drill them out,about a 5 min job.

==



carolinad said:


> Mike, my table is 20 + years old. I was hoping to mount a router to it without drilling holes.


----------



## carolinad (Apr 14, 2012)

I took it back and got another one. It's 2 1/2 hp. Just to make sure I'm getting this right. the sub base comes of when table mounting, right?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Yes Darryl.

9 BJ? I turn my back and you bought more? :fie:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Darryl


Right On, no need to have it in place.

==



carolinad said:


> I took it back and got another one. It's 2 1/2 hp. Just to make sure I'm getting this right. the sub base comes of when table mounting, right?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mike

hahahahaha ,,, Can't have to many good routers 
4 red tops and 5 black tops..
==



Mike said:


> Yes Darryl.
> 
> 9 BJ? I turn my back and you bought more? :fie:


----------



## carolinad (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks!


----------

